# Preisvergleichs-User spart laut Studie 378 Euro im Jahr



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Preisvergleichs-User spart laut Studie 378 Euro im Jahr gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Preisvergleichs-User spart laut Studie 378 Euro im Jahr


----------



## majorguns (16. Juni 2009)

Ich nutzte auch seit etwa einem halben jahr den PCGH.de Preisvergleich und bin sehr zufriden mit ihm, vorher habe ich manchmal die Preise über billiger.de verglichen aber dieser Dienst ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie der von PCGH. 
Wenn ich die Sachen die ich allein dieses Jahr gekauft habe, alle bei Media Markt gekauft hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich 500€ mehr los....


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

> Berücksichtigt wurden erst Ausgaben ab 200 Euro.


Denke mal, wenn man auch die Ausgaben unter 200€ berücksichtigt hätte, wäre die Ersparnis noch viel größer ausgefallen. 

Habe mir erst neulich eine neue Festplatte gekauft für ca. 50€ incl. Versandkosten. Mein Kumpel hat bei einem Händler in seiner Nähe für eine Festplatte gleicher Größe fast das Doppelte bezahlt.


----------



## Zsinj (16. Juni 2009)

_Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast..._

Also davon kann man mal wieder halten was man will - dabei kommt es wohl dann doch noch eher auf die eigenen Gewohnheiten an


----------



## SeriousToday (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde preistrend.de von allen Anbietern im Bereich Computerhardware am besten - billigsten.

Was meint Ihr? Bitte Beispiele bringen,falls anderer Meinung...


----------



## GHOT (16. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn man auch die Ausgaben unter 200€ berücksichtigt hätte, wäre die Ersparnis noch viel größer ausgefallen.
> 
> Habe mir erst neulich eine neue Festplatte gekauft für ca. 50€ incl. Versandkosten. Mein Kumpel hat bei einem Händler in seiner Nähe für eine Festplatte gleicher Größe fast das Doppelte bezahlt.



gleiche größe heißt ja nicht gleiche platte- SSD wäre wohl noch extremer ausgefallen.
Dein Freund hat evtl bei einem kleinen Händler gekauft der ihm für das Geld auch geholfen hätte wenn er Probleme beim Einbau bekommen hätte (Service).
Du hast auf die Platte gewartet dein Freund hatte sie sofort. 
Dieser kleine Händler hätte die Platte evtl auch zehn min. nach Ladenschschluß rausgegeben.
Arbeitsplätze gilt es zu schützen. Ich vergleiche auch aber ich kaufe mit einem besseren gefühl bei einem kleinen Händler vorort. Außer die müßen bestellen das kann ich dann selbst. Porto Schenke ich gerne dem kleinen Händler. Dieser kleine Händler hat mir ein altes Thermaltake-gehäuse geschenkt als ich ihm erzählte das ich mir nen Computer aus alten ausgebauten Teile zusammenbauen will.
Wer immer beim billigsten kauft braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn sein Arbeitsplatz plötzlich in Luft aufgeht.
Geiz ist *******


----------



## GHOT (16. Juni 2009)

soundcooler schrieb:


> wenn ich jemanden z.b. in mediamarkt mit grafikkarte bei kasse sehe...
> sowas macht heute auch nicht mal otto...



MediaMarkt ist ein teurer Discounter. Der kam in unsere Stadt, ruckzuck war der Elektro einzelhandel blatt.


----------



## zuogolpon (16. Juni 2009)

Bei Hardware ist da nichts einzuwenden.
Bei mir in der Nähe gibts/kenne ich keinen Fachhändler und bei Saturn gibt maximal ne HD3850, von CPUs garnicht zu sprechen.

Meine Meinung; Alles unter 100€ (mit Ausnahme mancher Dinge) im Einzelhandel wenn möglich kaufen, denn ein PC-Spiel kostet im Internet genausoviel wie im Laden. Aber ein Netzteil z.B. nie im Einzelhandel kaufen, denn  Discounter wissen darüber nicht bescheid und haben eine geringe Auswahl + überteuerter Preis.

Wer sich Märchen oder sonstige Lebensweisheiten anhören will gehe zu Mediamarkt, die können das gut.
Wollte da ein Netzteil kaufen von Cooler Master. Da stand aber eine UK - Kennzeichung drauf. Ich ging mal zum Verkäufer und fragte. Der grübelte und sagte: " UK bedeutet ja United Kingdom, also England. Dann ist das wohl ne Fehllieferung. Danke, dass Sie so gut aufgepasst haben! Muss ich mal melden"

Dass UK Großbritannien heißt, wusste ich schon vorher. Aber was das UK bedeutet nicht. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es für die Englische Spannung gedacht. 

Wer Zugang zu professionellem Fachhandel hat, unterstützt diesen.
Der Einzelhandel geht immer mehr unter.

MfG
Z


----------



## Bier (16. Juni 2009)

soundcooler schrieb:


> wenn ich jemanden z.b. in mediamarkt mit grafikkarte bei kasse sehe...
> sowas macht heute auch nicht mal otto...



Ich hab letztens noch bei saturn ne gtx 260 (192) für über *300*€ gesehen


----------



## cloth82 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es grundsätzlich sehr sinnvoll ist verschiedene Preisvergleiche unterschiedlicher Anbieter einzuholen und auch gezielt in Suchmaschinen nach dem Artikel des Begehrens zu suchen. Ein Beispiel anhand einer Kamera, die ich kürzlich für meine Verlobte recherchiert habe: billiger.de 270 Euro - PCGH Preisvergleich 210 Euro und andere Vergleiche lagen bunt gemischt dazwischen. Zuletzt habe ich bei hood.de ein Festpreisangebot gefunden und für 193 Euro zugeschlagen. 77 Euro Preisunterschied - das Equipment war wohlgemerkt das Gleiche in allen Angeboten der verschiedenen Händler...


----------



## Zsinj (16. Juni 2009)

SeriousToday schrieb:


> Also ich finde preistrend.de von allen Anbietern im Bereich Computerhardware am besten - billigsten.


Ich hab preistrend.de auch sehr lange benutzt, aber seit einem Jahr oder so scheint es da schwer bergab zu gehen. 
Neue Produkte kommen spät oder gar nicht und nunja, bin jetzt bei hardwareschotte.de 
Sehr übersichtlich, gut strukturiert hab bisher nichts besseres gefunden


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Juni 2009)

Oh ja wer ist so doof und kauft ne Grafikkarte bei Mediamarkt? Da bezahlt man für ne Grafikkarte den UVP-Preis des Herstellers zum Releaszeitpunkt. 

Nein aber es macht schon sinn, bei verschiedenen Anbietern Preise zu vergleichen. 
Wenn man sich z.B. einen neuen Rechner zusammen stellen will hat man aber oft das Problem, dass der eine Shop z.B. bei den CPUs günstiger ist, der andere bei den GraKas und wieder ein anderer bei Mobo und Ram. Daher muss man schon etwas überlegen, ob man immer das günstigste Angebot nimmt und bei vielen verschiedenen Shops bestellt, was zu hohen Versandkosten führt, oder ob man diese reduziert, in dem man die Zahl der Shops klein hält. Kann gut passiern dass der Betrag den man spart dann von den Versandkosten aufgefressen wird, was auch nicht sein muss. Gut dass man sich den Versand in einigen Shops ab einem Gewissen Betrag spart. Natürlich bringts auch nix, wenn man bei dem Shop mit dem günstigsten Angebot bestellt, das Produkt aber gar nicht verfügbar ist. Daher sind Portale wie der Hardwareschotte schon gut, da sieht man gleich die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Player007 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin einer davon ^^

Was man alleine schon bei Games im Internet spart, z.B. GTA IV für 28€, statt 49€ 
Bei Hardware ist der Unterschied noch krasser, das ist ja schon fast unverschämt.

Gruß


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

GHOT schrieb:


> gleiche größe heißt ja nicht gleiche platte- SSD wäre wohl noch extremer ausgefallen.


Gleiche Platte sicherlich nicht. Der Händler hatte nur die eine zur Auswahl. 


GHOT schrieb:


> Dein Freund hat evtl bei einem kleinen Händler gekauft der ihm für das Geld auch geholfen hätte wenn er Probleme beim Einbau bekommen hätte (Service).


Mein Freund braucht zum Einbau einer Festplatte weiß Gott keine Hilfe, der kann das ganz alleine. 


GHOT schrieb:


> Du hast auf die Platte gewartet dein Freund hatte sie sofort.


Es war nicht eilig! 


GHOT schrieb:


> Dieser kleine Händler hätte die Platte evtl auch zehn min. nach Ladenschschluß rausgegeben.


Ich habe meine mitten in der Nacht bestellt, weit nach Ladenschluss. Ich musste nicht erst zum Händler fahren und die Festplatte wurde mir ganz bequem nach Hause geliefert. 


GHOT schrieb:


> Arbeitsplätze gilt es zu schützen. Ich vergleiche auch aber ich kaufe mit einem besseren gefühl bei einem kleinen Händler vorort. Außer die müßen bestellen das kann ich dann selbst. Porto Schenke ich gerne dem kleinen Händler. Dieser kleine Händler hat mir ein altes Thermaltake-gehäuse geschenkt als ich ihm erzählte das ich mir nen Computer aus alten ausgebauten Teile zusammenbauen will.
> Wer immer beim billigsten kauft braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn sein Arbeitsplatz plötzlich in Luft aufgeht.
> Geiz ist *******


Bei den Online-Shops arbeiten auch Leute, wenn ich _nicht_ dort bestelle könnte ich genauso argumentieren, dass deren Jobs verloren gehen. 

Außerdem kriege ich mein Geld auch nicht geschenkt, ich muss auch dafür arbeiten und zwar hart. Zudem habe ich noch eine Familie zu ernähren und muss jeden Euro buchstäblich zweimal umdrehen. Da schaut man dann halt wo man seine Ware am günstigsten bekommt. 

Wenn es bei dir anders ist, gut für den kleinen Händler!


----------



## Harlekin (16. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn man auch die Ausgaben unter 200€ berücksichtigt hätte, wäre die Ersparnis noch viel größer ausgefallen.
> 
> Habe mir erst neulich eine neue Festplatte gekauft für ca. 50€ incl. Versandkosten. Mein Kumpel hat bei einem Händler in seiner Nähe für eine Festplatte gleicher Größe fast das Doppelte bezahlt.


Jaja... immer auf Unternehmen schimpfen die Stellen abbauen oder ins Ausland verlagern um Kosten zu sparen, aber dann doch lieber beim min. national tätigen Internet- Händler bestellen, der vermutlich nicht mal n eigenes Lager hat sondern direkt vom Distributor versendet...



guna7 schrieb:


> Bei den Online-Shops arbeiten auch Leute, wenn ich _nicht_ dort bestelle könnte ich genauso argumentieren, dass deren Jobs verloren gehen.


Das "Problem" daran ist, dass der Internet- Händler wesentlich weniger Angestellte braucht um wesentlich mehr Kunden bedienen zu können. So spart natürlich der Händler und der Kunde, aber im Endeffekt kostet diese Effizienz halt auch Arbeitsplätze. Die Frage ist halt, wo da das Gleichgewicht ist.


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Jaja... immer auf Unternehmen schimpfen die Stellen abbauen oder ins Ausland verlagern um Kosten zu sparen, aber dann doch lieber beim min. national tätigen Internet- Händler bestellen...
> 
> 
> Das "Problem" daran ist, dass der Internet- Händler wesentlich weniger Angestellte braucht um wesentlich mehr Kunden bedienen zu können. So spart natürlich der Händler und der Kunde, aber im Endeffekt kostet diese Effizienz halt auch Arbeitsplätze. Die Frage ist halt, wo da das Gleichgewicht ist.


Aha! Und wo kaufst du ein?


----------



## sh4q (16. Juni 2009)

vergesst nicht, dass die leute, die im internet bestellen auch die arbeitsplätze von den Logistikunternehmen am Leben halten


----------



## Harlekin (16. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Aha! Und wo kaufst du ein?


Erstmal ist es natürlich interessant wie du auf meinen Post eingehst 
2. War das eher allgemein gemeint, wobei ich dein "gemeckere" praktisch als Aufhänger benutzt hab.
3. Nutze ich selber solche Sachen wie Geizhals.at/de aber ich schimpfe auch nicht unbedingt über Unternehmen die Stellen abbauen oder auslagern.
Ich schüttel höchstens mit dem Kopf, genauso wie über Menschen die immer nur billig billig billig wollen.
4. Ist der Mensch im Allgemeinen ein inkonsequenter Egoist (da nehme ich mich ja auch nicht aus; vgl.: Punkt 3  ).
5. Kann es trotzdem ab und an mal nicht schaden, die eigene undifferenziertheit vor Augen zu führen.

Das doofe ist im Grunde, dass die Marktwirtschaft ein solches Verhalten auch noch ziemlich gut fördert... Aber was besseres ist mir auch noch net eingefallen ^^


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Erstmal ist es natürlich interessant wie du auf meinen Post eingehst
> 2. War das eher allgemein gemeint, wobei ich dein "gemeckere" praktisch als Aufhänger benutzt hab.
> 3. Nutze ich selber solche Sachen wie Geizhals.at/de aber ich schimpfe auch nicht unbedingt über Unternehmen die Stellen abbauen oder auslagern.
> Ich schüttel höchstens mit dem Kopf, genauso wie über Menschen die immer nur billig billig billig wollen.
> ...


Jetzt muss ich erst mal schmunzeln! 

Also ich schimpfe schon über Unternehmen, die ins Ausland gehen. Freue mich dann aber, wenn einige von denen auf die Schnauze fallen und wieder nach Deutschland zurück kommen, da die Qualität dort nicht erreicht wird.

Wir sprechen ja hier nicht über Billigprodukte. Es soll schon was gescheites sein. Das kostet aber sein Geld. Jedoch möchte ich für diese Qualitätsprodukte so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Aber ich denke das hast du schon gemeint. Zumal du ja auch solche Preisvergleiche nutzt.

Aber du hast schon recht, die Marktwirtschaft unterstützt diese Vorgehensweise. Ob uns das nochmal allen den Hals bricht?


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (16. Juni 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht was ihr hab, es ist schon und gut den kleinen Händler zu unterstützen, aber wer unterstützt bitte mich oder unsere Firma.. Mittlerweile bin ich Kurzarbeiter, weil alle bei Billig-Bild-Anbietern alias Microstock einkaufen und es wird nicht besser im Gegenteil, nächstes Jahr bin ich arbeitslos, das weis ich jez schon bzw. hab mir n neuen Job gesucht oder mach meinen Betriebswirt.. Da denkt auch keiner dran, wies mir geht, wieso sollte ich dann nicht auch bei andern Unternehmen wos billiger ist einkaufen statt Vorort teures Geld zuzahlen.. Ich helfe gerne und viel und geb gern was her, aber sehe nicht ein mehr zu zahlen und leute zu unterstützen, wenn ich selbst von niemandem einen unterstützung erwarten kann..

Fakt ist, solang diese ganzen scheiß Controller in den Großunternehmen, die eh Geld haben, immer noch mehr Wege zum Einsparen suchen, damit der Große noch mehr Geld hat, werden die kleinen weiterhin zerstört.. Und da hilft es relativ wenig, wenn wir ganz unten Geld ausgeben was wir nicht haben.. Die kleinen müssen nun mal den Gürtel immer enger schnallen und den Großen is es wurst..


----------



## Overclocker06 (16. Juni 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so dass es nur überteuerten MediaMarkt und saubilligen Onlineshop gibt. Es gibt ja auch Onlineshops die ihren Preis haben wie zb Alternate. Vom Service her ist Alternate allerdings jeden Cent Wert wie ich finde.

Bei MediaMarkt stimmt allerdings das "Preis/Service"-Verhältniss hinten und vorne nicht.

Dass viele nicht bei örltichen Fachhändlern kaufen liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass vielen das Vertrauen zu diesen Betrieben fehlt.
Wenn man sieht wie nacheinander private Geschäfte kaputt gehen, fragt man sich natürlich auch ob der "Laden um die Ecke" nicht auch bald dran ist. Man weiß auch nicht, ob dieses Unternehmen wirklich Ahnung hat.

Ein weiterer Grund für die Bevorzugung von billigeren Onlineshops gegenüber Fachhändlern wird sein, dass die, die Online kaufen nicht auf den Service des Ladens angewiesen sind weil sie schlicht selbst genug Ahnung von der Materie haben und Beratung in Foren suchen oder Zeitschriften wie PCGH lesen.

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht...


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Fakt ist, solang diese ganzen scheiß Controller in den Großunternehmen, die eh Geld haben, immer noch mehr Wege zum Einsparen suchen, damit der Große noch mehr Geld hat, werden die kleinen weiterhin zerstört.. Und da hilft es relativ wenig, wenn wir ganz unten Geld ausgeben was wir nicht haben.. Die kleinen müssen nun mal den Gürtel immer enger schnallen und den Großen is es wurst..


Wie war! 


Overclocker06 schrieb:


> Bei MediaMarkt stimmt allerdings das "Preis/Service" hinten und vorne nicht.


Da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Dark_Eagle (17. Juni 2009)

Was für mich auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, weshalb ich auch am Liebsten im Hardwareladen um die Ecke kaufe (hab Arlt,KM und Atelco hier ^^) ist der der Garantie! Weil wenn mir was abraucht muss ich beim Onlineshop erst umständlich das Kontaktformular ausfüllen dann mit dem ganzen Kram zur Post, einen Kartong finden es abschicken und warten. Das geht beim Händeler um die Ecke meißt viel einfacher und schneller!!!


----------



## eXEC-XTX (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinen kompletten PC bei Mindfactory gekauft. Der Shop ist so günstig, dass ich nach Zuzuählung aller Extrakosten ("Gold-Support", Versand) auf exakt 11€ mehr gekommen bin, als wenn ich das Board und den RAM jeweils beim billigsten Anbieter gekauft hätte. 11€ isses mir einfach ned wert gewesen, evtl noch länger warten zu müssen, weil ein anderer ned gleich verschickt. Bei Alternate hätte der ganze Spaß 35€ mehr gekostet und dabei ist Alternate im Vergleich zu Mediamarkt, Saturn und Ready4Computer noch schweinebillig. Grundsätzlich kaufe ich auch alles nur noch über den Preisvergleich, Unterschiede bis 2% bzw. 1-2€ (Bei niedrigem Warenwert) sind noch egal, alles darüber ist mir zu teuer. 

Sorry, aber den Einzelhandel unterstützen? Hallo? Ich hab mich schon tierisch aufgeregt, für ein Druckerkabel (Usb) bei Ready4Computer 7€ bezahlen zu müssen, weil es dringend war. Sorry aber das ist ein Witz! Wenn man faire Zuschlagssätze verwendet (10%), dann kann ich damit im Einzelhandel noch leben, aber das genau gleiche Kabel hätte ich von Ebay für 3,90€ INCL. VERSAND(!) nach Hause geliefert bekommen. Die haben auf dieses Dreckskabel bestimmt 500% draufgeschlagen. Never again irgendwas im Laden um die Ecke kaufen.

Ich lebe für mich und bin täglich in der Arbeit mit dem Preiskampf konfrontiert. Mein eigener Lohn ist auch deutlich unter dem Branchenstandard und mehr Geld kann das Unternehmen auch nicht bezahlen. Mich unterstützt auch niemand, warum soll ich anderen das Geld irgendwelchen Onlineshops in den Hintern stecken, nur damit der Cheff der Firma sich noch zu seinem Cabrio einen A6 für seine Frau als Zweitwagen kaufen kann?

Zum Thema Garantie: Ich kaufe allein deswegen schon VIEL LIEBER im Internet! Durch das FAG sind irgendwelche Produkte, die sofort nach dem Kauf defekt sind nicht mehr schlimm, sie werden umgehend reklamiert und da muss ich noch nichteinmal den Versand bezahlen. Saturn z.B. hatte 3 Wochen benötigt, bis sie einen Fertig-PC, der nach 3 Tagen einen Blackscreen hatte, reparieren konnten. Gegen sowas ist man mit dem FAG auch perfekt geschützt. Selbes Bild mit Pixelfehler bei Monitoren beispielsweise, geh mal zu einem Hardwareladen und reklamier 1 Tag nach dem Kauf einen Monitor wegen Pixelfehler... Der wird dir in Arsch treten und was von Pixelfehlerklassen labern. Dem Onlineshop schick ich das mit nem hübschen "Pixelfehler, daher Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag" zurück und bekomme den gesamten Betrag incl. Versand gutgeschrieben.

Bisher habe ich zwar noch nie vom FAG Gebrauch gemacht, aber hätte mein neu gekaufter 26" TFT Pixelfehler gehabt, wäre der unter Garantie zurückgegangen. Ich bin kein Schmarozer, aber defekte Produkte (und Pixelfehler sind imho ein Defekt) kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen. Bei Computerbase im Forum hat z.B. ein User darüber geklagt, dass seine Grafikkarte einfach nicht hochtaktet (ATI HD4850) und dadurch sau langsam ist. Neuinstallaton und ähnliche Scherze haben alle nicht funktioniert. Durch das FAG konnte er dieses Gerät zurückschicken, auch wenn die Hardware höchstwahrscheinlich in Ordnung war. (evtl. BIOS-problem möglich) Der Laden um die Ecke hätte das nie zurückgenommen, sondern hätte eher einen Kommentar in die Richtung "Dann haben sie wohl ihr System falsch konfiguriert" losgelassen.


----------



## Nobbis (17. Juni 2009)

am meisten spare ich durch Verzicht .... z.b. braucht kein mensch entgegen vieler meinungen einen quadcore, wenn er schon einen guten dualcore hat .... verzichtet man also sagen wir mal 2 jahre nach erscheinen darauf, kann man dann diesen für die hälfte oder 1/3 des geldes kaufen ... und erst dann wird man ihn vieleicht auch benötigen


----------



## guna7 (17. Juni 2009)

Dark_Eagle schrieb:


> Was für mich auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, weshalb ich auch am Liebsten im Hardwareladen um die Ecke kaufe (hab Arlt,KM und Atelco hier ^^) ist der der Garantie! Weil wenn mir was abraucht muss ich beim Onlineshop erst umständlich das Kontaktformular ausfüllen dann mit dem ganzen Kram zur Post, einen Kartong finden es abschicken und warten. Das geht beim Händeler um die Ecke meißt viel einfacher und schneller!!!


Die Shops die du hier aufzählst sind doch quasi auch Onlineshops. Du solltest bedenken, dass nicht jeder solche Läden in seiner Nähe hat. Ich z,B. lebe auf dem Land, da gibt's weit und breit keinen dieser Shops. Nur so kleine Krattler, die unverschämt teuer sind und keine Auswahl haben. 


eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den Einzelhandel unterstützen? Hallo? Ich hab mich schon tierisch aufgeregt, für ein Druckerkabel (Usb) bei Ready4Computer 7€ bezahlen zu müssen, weil es dringend war. Sorry aber das ist ein Witz! Wenn man faire Zuschlagssätze verwendet (10%), dann kann ich damit im Einzelhandel noch leben, aber das genau gleiche Kabel hätte ich von Ebay für 3,90€ INCL. VERSAND(!) nach Hause geliefert bekommen. Die haben auf dieses Dreckskabel bestimmt 500% draufgeschlagen. Never again irgendwas im Laden um die Ecke kaufen.
> 
> Ich lebe für mich und bin täglich in der Arbeit mit dem Preiskampf konfrontiert. Mein eigener Lohn ist auch deutlich unter dem Branchenstandard und mehr Geld kann das Unternehmen auch nicht bezahlen. Mich unterstützt auch niemand, warum soll ich anderen das Geld irgendwelchen Onlineshops in den Hintern stecken, nur damit der Cheff der Firma sich noch zu seinem Cabrio einen A6 für seine Frau als Zweitwagen kaufen kann?





Nobbis schrieb:


> am meisten spare ich durch Verzicht .... z.b. braucht kein mensch entgegen vieler meinungen einen quadcore, wenn er schon einen guten dualcore hat .... verzichtet man also sagen wir mal 2 jahre nach erscheinen darauf, kann man dann diesen für die hälfte oder 1/3 des geldes kaufen ... und erst dann wird man ihn vieleicht auch benötigen


Stimmt schon irgendwie. Wer immer gleich das Neueste braucht, zahlt kräftig drauf.


----------

